# Building bookshelf speakers



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey guys, my grandparents want me to build 4 bookshelf speakers for them, currently I have been visiting madisound Im thinking about using 
https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=45_228_257&products_id=849
and 
https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=45_229_324&products_id=374

I would use their LEAP software so they would design the crossover for me. 
My main question is,
Is the above plan good for causal listening and will have good quality in sound?(ive never heard of the speakers above but by what madisound gives I think they would be good)

If the project above isnt good, are their any suggestions? like good designs for bookshelf speakers.

Their budget isnt a big factor on this, but try not suggest to expensive things.

Thanks everyone!:T


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

Do they have a 4 ohm stable amp? An 8" with a F3 of 60hz?!?!?!

I'm sure sound quality would be just fine, but I would choose something already designed.

Is this too much? https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=8503 That includes all the little extras needed, except MDF.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Picking a couple of cool looking drivers and then trying to design a good sounding Xover is probably not the way to go about this. How about if we start with some basics such as how much cash are you going to spend, how big of a box can they handle, what amp do they have etc. etc. etc...


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not liking the matchup very well. For that woofer I much prefer. https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=8645

The breakup mode around 2khz in the other tweeter is going to cause issues. Since the woofer has issues at 2.5khz and up. I'm not a big fan of the woofer to be honest. You will need a tweeter that can be crossed at 2khz preferably 1.5khz based on the spike. Any other options for woofers or tweeters?


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys, 
https://www.madisound.com/store/prod...oducts_id=8503 this would be good as well as it is in the budget, I may choose these unless their is a better option. thanks 
box's are mostly limited by around 8"depth

They are going to buy a new reciever so I can help them with that.

Isiberian those tweeters are good too, ya i forgot to look at the graph responses since i was at school and now I see why I shouldnt have paired those.

The main reason why im thinking about making my own is because I wanna see how good the LEAP software they use is. But already built designs are good too.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

I used them for one project and the results were ok. I would not do it again having built many of the different builds available from here http://www.htguide.com/forum/forumdisplay.php4?f=39 that are rigorously tested and sound rediculously good.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks Buggers, ill look through that thread and see what develops


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Internet has no shortage of awesome bookshelf designs IMO.

Here's a low-budget big-results one:

http://www.zaphaudio.com/ZMV5.html

However it would require a decent subwoofer (maybe an SDX-10 or Trio12)

Here's another:

http://murphyblaster.com/content.php?f=MB20.html

Here's another one that can probably be run full range at moderate volumes, but it does get more expensive as these are some awesome drivers:

http://www.audioheuristics.org/projects_gallery/ER18DXT/ER18DXT.htm

Here's a madisound kit you should consider:
https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=35_439&products_id=8697


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Endesereth said:


> Thanks for the replies guys,
> https://www.madisound.com/store/prod...oducts_id=8503 this would be good as well as it is in the budget, I may choose these unless their is a better option. thanks
> box's are mostly limited by around 8"depth
> 
> ...


Designing a crossover takes time, but if you can measure the drivers its not as difficult as it sounds. I use the Passive Crossover Designer spreadsheet. You really want drivers that have a lot of crossover range. Watch out for the rising impedance curve on the tweeter. You want to cross above that .


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks Isiberian for the suggestions, do you know where to get Passive Crossover Designer? Crossovers have always been a scary thing for me.

GranteedEV thanks for those great suggestions, and Im not to worried about the subwoofers since I have 3 Audiopulse epics that I am going to give them.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

After looking through, I have made these choices
https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=8503 (I really like the price tag on this)

http://www.audioheuristics.org/projects_gallery/ER18DXT/ER18DXT.htm (looks promising)

Im still looking at the other forums too, so this is just a update

Thanks for all your help so far:bigsmile:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

http://audio.claub.net/software/jbabgy/PCD.html

If you want to design your own for fun we can certainly look at some options. We'll need to start with a suitable woofer. So look at some woofers and see what you might like.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

OK thanks, ill get the program, when I get home and start looking at some woofers. 
Thanks


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Endesereth said:


> OK thanks, ill get the program, when I get home and start looking at some woofers.
> Thanks


Just remember this hobby is for fun more than money. If you want good bookshelves for cheap get the behringers. There is a mod list for them to make them hi-fidelity too.


----------

